# Who's BlaZeR2 is this???



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey,
I see this guy all the time and luv his BlaZeR2. I was wondering if anyone knows who's blazer this might be or checks this site out.









FYI, you work 2 driveways away from me.


----------

